# Recommendations for small tap handle



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2020)

I was tapping holes for my DRO install tonight and my tap handle is ok but not wonderful. 
What are folks using to hold taps up to 1/4"?


----------



## Z2V (Mar 20, 2020)

My small tap handles are Irwin brand. They work fine. I use a small 4” Channel Lock to tighten the chuck to the tap.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2020)

Z2V said:


> My small tap handles are Irwin brand. They work fine. I use a small 4” Channel Lock to tighten the chuck to the tap.


Is the handle fixed in those or is it removable?


----------



## Z2V (Mar 20, 2020)

No, the handle is not fixed, it will slide back and forth in the chuck.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 20, 2020)

Actually, there are several tap handles I use, each for different situations. 

First and foremost, the tap, of any size, must be as square as possible to the drilled hole. True whether the tap is HSS or Carbon Steel. With that said, if you are using a drill press/vertical mill to drill the hole, use the same machine for running the tap. That's about as square as you're gonna get in a home shop. If you don't have a high dollar mill, the hole may not be square to the work. But then, the tap will be true to the hole, not necessarily the work.

When I was building electrical panels on site, I used the same drill for drilling and tapping the sheet metal back pan. Low grade steel, a fuzz less than 1/8 inch. The drill had two speeds, I used slow for both drilling and tapping. That way I didn't need to remember which was which. Nr10-24s were considered expendables by the tool rooms.

Working "freehand", usually at home, I use a "T" handle tap holder. A good one, Starrett et al, will have secondary notches in the jaws to handle smaller sizes. They are available in several sizes, I have some but don't have near all.

Running a tap in the tailstock of the lathe, an "old school" tap handle works well enough. The sort where one end screws down a notched plate to grip the tap in the middle. The wrench that comes with a "cheap" set~~~

For my small taps, below #4 or so, I use a "Pin Vise". The 1/8" collet fits most of my smaller taps. The biggest advantage of those is that the collet will slip before the tap stresses too much. For taps smaller than that, there are 3 more sizes, one closes to zero. X-Acto is the only name that comes to mind, but there are many sources, mostly cheaper than the name brand. 

Most taps and handles will have a center hole or chamfered edge to accomodate a follower. It would be worthwhile to make one if you're doing a lot of tapping. Much of mine is in thin brass. Three or four pitches in brass is very forgiving. Aluminium is tenaceous, I have broken far more taps there than in steel. Zamak is largely aluminium, it takes the same care.

Technique is as important, or more so, than the wrench. Patience is the biggest part. You can't run a tap in like a screw, it has to be eased in, backing and filling as you go. There are several good videos on the subject. My personal favorite is one that came out of WW2 making aircraft fuel pumps.

Bill Hudson​.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 20, 2020)

Well said Bill.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 20, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I was tapping holes for my DRO install tonight and my tap handle is ok but not wonderful.
> What are folks using to hold taps up to 1/4"?


Whatcha looking for ?


----------



## whitmore (Mar 20, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I was tapping holes for my DRO install tonight and my tap handle is ok but not wonderful.
> What are folks using to hold taps up to 1/4"?


For freehand tapping, the tee handles are terrible (small taps are easy to break, and you have to shift grip
to turn them).   I like to put a Jacobs chuck into a cordless screwdriver (cylinder-shank type); the
big  handle makes it easy to see when the tap is going in straight, and the thumb button action
means you can machine the holes ie a smooth in/out sequence.

Ratcheting tee handles are second-best, IMHO, but are suited to tighter spaces.


----------



## mikey (Mar 20, 2020)

I use a Big Gator tap guide when freehand tapping so I go in straight. For small taps, 1/4" and under, I use a Starrett 91A. It is far easier to use than the T-handle type and holds taps better. A slight twist of one handle to lock the tap in and a slight twist to release it, but it won't let go until you let it go. I use a 91B for larger taps.

In the drill press or mill, I use a Walton piloted tap driver. Very accurate but no longer made.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 20, 2020)

I use what came with my Blue Point, Craftsman and Greenfield sets. They are all quality and work as good as could be expected. But the best investment I've made having already good taps and dies is a tap machine like this. Over the last 4yrs I've probably tapped over 100 holes and not broken a single tap since I got this. Straight clean threads everytime.


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 20, 2020)

I use these. They are not cheap, but I use them with one hand after starting, and you can feel (I can anyway) when to back off and break the chip. This is one of those items I don't recommend skimping on. The wrenches are cheap compared to the cost of the tap and the time trying to remove a broken tap. I'm sure there are cheaper places to buy them than Zoro.









						Starrett 91A $68.15 Tap Wrench | Zoro.com
					

Order Starrett Tap Wrench, 91A at Zoro.com. Huge in stock selection of Tap Wrenches with next day shipping on most orders.




					www.zoro.com
				












						Starrett 91B $94.42 Tap Wrench | Zoro.com
					

Order Starrett Tap Wrench, 91B at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




					www.zoro.com


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 20, 2020)

One tool I would suggest NOT buying is a brand new Starrett  t-handle.  I bought one last year and it didn't hold the tap even remotely straight.  Returned it to Starrett  and it came back better but still not right.  
I haven't gotten around to it, but I'll probably look for and older American made tool like a Greenfield (GTD).


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2020)

I do like the compact nature of the T-handle wrenches. Certainly last night I could not have dealt with a Starrett handle as I did not have the space to swing a long handle.


----------



## devils4ever (Mar 20, 2020)

I recently purchased Starrett's 93A and 93B tap handles. I love them. They are orders of magnitude better than the ones that came with my tap and die set from 30 years ago. I'm a newbie so maybe I'm not judging them the way a seasoned machinist would.  I could find no deficiencies with them.


----------



## mikey (Mar 20, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I do like the compact nature of the T-handle wrenches. Certainly last night I could not have dealt with a Starrett handle as I did not have the space to swing a long handle.



Space is always an issue so you're going to accumulate a variety of tap handles and drivers. Starrett makes good T-handled ones but don't underestimate the utility of a Starrett 91; the tactile feel of this series of tools is superior to most any T-handled tap driver and that matters, especially when tapping tough stuff or small stuff.


----------



## aliva (Mar 20, 2020)

I used the following. second one is about 12" in length


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 20, 2020)

I have a pair of the Walton Piloted Spindle Tappers. Really like them, except the handles slide out.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I have a pair of the Walton Piloted Spindle Tappers. Really like them, except the handles slide out.
> 
> View attachment 317540


The sliding handle is what bugs me about the one I have. Maybe I need to look at modding it


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 20, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> The sliding handle is what bugs me about the one I have. Maybe I need to look at modding it



Well it does have a set-screw. I keep thinking about undercutting the handle a little, or making some end caps.

Ooooh, ooooh! I just realized I have some white vinyl end caps for wire shelving.

BRB




Perfect for the small one. Don't have any large enough for the large one.

Thinking a little more, maybe a flat on the handle that doesn't extend all the way to the ends that the set-screw can ride on.


----------



## francist (Mar 20, 2020)

Guess if a person had a lathe they could make a light press fit replacement handle....


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Ooooh, ooooh! I just realized I have some white vinyl end caps for wire shelving.
> 
> BRB
> 
> View attachment 317545



Thanks for idea. For one of my small tap wrenches the handle is very thin in diameter & would hurt my fingers sometimes. I was planning to put some RC fuel tubing on it for more cushion (handle is fixed on this one). Your idea made me remember I have a bunch of vinyl caps. Searched my stash today & found a bag of the exact size.

Doesn't seem like much cushion but hopefully it does the trick.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 22, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Thanks for idea. For one of my small tap wrenches the handle is very thin in diameter & would hurt my fingers sometimes. I was planning to put some RC fuel tubing on it for more cushion (handle is fixed on this one). Your idea made me remember I have a bunch of vinyl caps. Searched my stash today & found a bag of the exact size.
> 
> Doesn't seem like much cushion but hopefully it does the trick.
> 
> View attachment 317796


I might try some heat shrink on mine.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 23, 2020)

Or Plastic-Dip! Thousand and one uses. All of which are some variation of "coating a tool handle in rubbery plastic".


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 24, 2020)

I like these you can drive them with a 3/6" drive ratchet or T handle


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 29, 2020)

Whatever you do, don't get this kind!  I just opened my old cheap tap set today and discovered this:
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can't imagine it was put it away like this - it must of cracked post use.  Never thought these cast housings were very strong. On the good side, it did last a decade.  This style is easier for me to use than the tee.  I usually start the thread using a tee and switch.  I find the tee easier to start the thread straight.

Haven't had good luck with the medium Irwin tee wrench, either.  Used one yesterday to tap a M6 and the tap would slip everytime the direction reversed (to clear chips).  Very disconcerting.  Yes, I used a pair of pliers to tighten the Irwin nut.    

On the other hand, my little Starrett 93A is very good for small taps.  Hasn't slipped.  In the meantime, I'm getting both a 91A and 91B.  That should cover taps under 1/2".  Life is too short for crummy tap wrenches, right?


----------



## mikey (Mar 29, 2020)

WobblyHand said:


> On the other hand, my little Starrett 93A is very good for small taps.  Hasn't slipped.  In the meantime, I'm getting both a 91A and 91B.  That should cover taps under 1/2".  Life is too short for crummy tap wrenches, right?



Yup, the Starrett 91 series has been around for a very long time because they just work. No fanfare, no real advertising, just a tool speaking for itself.


----------



## WobblyHand (Mar 29, 2020)

Slightly off topic - I used a special chip clearing tap for aluminum.  These taps work amazingly well!  The through hole kind that I bought just pushed the chips, really the curly cues, out the bottom of the hole.  Never had to reverse the tap.  It was amazing.  I tried it with and without Tap Magic Aluminum.  Seemed to work the same.  Easiest holes I ever tapped.  M8x1.25.  Tap for aluminum. Used the taps to make adapter plates for leveling casters on my rolling tool chest.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 29, 2020)

I realize it's a square end on tap, but could you get a small socket on it? 12point? With a small 3" (1/4") drive ratchet...good for tight space..


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 29, 2020)

You know over the years I have collected the Starrett 91a, 91b and all three Of the 93’s and have never looked for any thing else. Oh and mine are made in the good old USA. I have a Starrett 174 also, for tapping receivers with #6,#8 scope bases.
CH


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 29, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I realize it's a square end on tap, but could you get a small socket on it? 12point? With a small 3" (1/4") drive ratchet...good for tight space..



Some times yes, but most of the time it is to sloppy.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2020)

Over the years Ive collected 50 or so tap wrenches . Are some better than others , can't say . They all hold a tap and are controlled by the operator .


----------



## WobblyHand (Apr 2, 2020)

Finally got my 91A and 91B.  The first time, I received a large empty box!  Or rather a packing slip, and half of a 91B box.  Nothing else.  No packing material in the box.  The box seemed to have developed a hole in the side.  Maybe someone helped themselves? No matter, called up the vendor, showed them pictures, and they shipped out another set.  All is good.


Compared to my tap wrench set that always slipped, these are awesome.  These guys really grip the taps.  Pity that Starrett's stuff is so expensive.   Have to pay to play...


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a set of tap drive sockets I bought from Snap On long ago.  They are very handy to have when you cannot get a standard tap wrench into your work space.
They are 1/4" and 3/8" drive depending on the tap size.

Joe Hynes


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 4, 2020)

mikey said:


> Yup, the Starrett 91 series has been around for a very long time because they just work. No fanfare, no real advertising, just a tool speaking for itself.


+1 for the Stanley 91s.  An added plus is how great they feel in your hand!


----------



## ACHiPo (Apr 4, 2020)

WobblyHand said:


> Finally got my 91A and 91B.  The first time, I received a large empty box!  Or rather a packing slip, and half of a 91B box.  Nothing else.  No packing material in the box.  The box seemed to have developed a hole in the side.  Maybe someone helped themselves? No matter, called up the vendor, showed them pictures, and they shipped out another set.  All is good.
> View attachment 319237
> 
> Compared to my tap wrench set that always slipped, these are awesome.  These guys really grip the taps.  Pity that Starrett's stuff is so expensive.   Have to pay to play...


Wish they had an equivalent die holder...


----------

